# * breeding mealworms *



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

i just thought id share with you the method i use to breed mealworms.
the method i use works for me in 1 container as i dont want different tubs here and there for aliens, beetles, babies etc. i have tried the methods currently on the forum and i have had alot of problems with smell, beetles dying and low productivity (although everyone has there own ways and methods some have just not worked for me).having reasearched a few good care sheets and some trial and error ive now found out why
i had all these problems, what caused them and how to solve them. so heres the method i use which avoids the bad smell, excess moisture and mites.



container:
you need a container, depending on the scale you want to breed this could either be an icecream tub or a large plastic storage box. i use a large plastic storage tub with air holes drilled in the lid and around the sides near the top.

medium:
the medium needs to be something dry so they can live in it and eat it. i use porridge oats as these absorb moisture well and then add cheap dog biscuits (i use asdas own brand) to it. i then put in some crumbled up weetabix and some cornflakes. lastly i add a sprinkle of calcium powder and multivit powder. mix it all together and add to your container, make sure its not too deep , about an inch is fine. i had a low hatch rate in the past and it was down to my medium being too deep. babies always go down to the bottom of the medium and if its too deep they end up suffocating.
replenish the medium as and when its needed. 

setting up:
once the medium is ready i put a slice of stale bread on top of the medium (this is where the beetles lay their eggs) and some egg cartons (this is where the beetles will hide and breed away from the worms). in the past i did not have any form of refuge for the beetles and this was probably one of the reasons why i had a high mortality rate in my beetles and low production. the bread is left in there until it is nearly all gone as it does get eaten eventually and then another piece is put it. 

add your mealworms, i put in 2 tubs but you would obviously put in less to start off with if you are doing it on a smaller scale.
and then the wait begins! 
wait a few months and you should start seeing baby mealies. :2thumb:

adding other foods for moisture:
i used to always put in chopped up bits of fruit and veg etc and this is what caused me big problems as it would raise the moisture levels in the tub and i ended up with mites! now what i do to give them moisture is put in chopped up carrott and celery for 12 hrs then take it out. this gives them a chance to get some moisture without increasing the risk mites. i do this twice a week. 

mites:
mites appear in you mealworm culture when the moisture levels get too high,they are harmless but make it stink, they eat all the food and will spread to you reps tank. 
the best thing to do is throw the whole lot away and start again. 



i know there are many caresheets and opinions on breeding mealworms and this is just the method i use after reading alot of different caresheets and its working extremely well for me.

thanks for reading.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Its that easy? I'll give it a try - thank you :2thumb:


----------



## r3dg3cko rob (Aug 18, 2009)

awesome thread, thanks 

How long does it take for the worms to turn into beetles? and how do you extract the mealworms?


----------



## lizard86 (Mar 11, 2009)

If you are keeping the mealworms at 25 degrees c they should start turning after 10 days. then feed them carrot and bran. Make sure there is always food for them there but dont feed to much you want the carrot to be fresh every 3 days to stop carrot mite. They then will take approx 10- 11 week to get to a size where you can put them through a series of riddles 3 sizes. one for the regular on top, a middle riddle for mediums and a smaller one for minis. Or if you arnt botherd about the size just 1 small riddle to get the waste out.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

iv been looking for my meal worm thread, but ill post it here, i stared a coloney off with 2 tubs of regular mealies, let them pupa then turn to beetles, most of the beetles have died but still have around 30, when you move the food/sub you can see millions of orange meali babys. cant wait to repeat it for my 2nd coloney when these mealies have grown up. unlimited mealies here i come


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

what do the mites do too the mealworm colonies lol?


----------



## samtheman (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice caresheet : victory: I must admit, gave up on breeding locusts :blush: so i have decided to have a go at mealies instead. Also, they are alot easier to breed than locusts.

__________________________________________________ _____
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------

